# SKB 5014 Rifle/Bow Transport Case.



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

$225.00
Made in the USA 
This case can accommodate four rifles or two rifles and a bow. 
Carry and tow handles for easy transport
Built-in wheels
Unconditional lifetime warranty
FAA compliant, (lockable). Used four times, in very good condition. 
Local pickup only. Located in Fairfield County. 
For complete specifications and current prices please visit the SKB website.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

